# Brooks County



## radi_33125 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!  This is my first year hunting in Georgia and I have to say that the land looks a lot more promising than South Carolina.  My report is from last week:  a lot of skeeters and I only saw two does and a small four pointer.  I am waiting for a better deer to take as my first GA buck.  Good luck


----------



## radi_33125 (Oct 12, 2004)

All we saw this weekend was 3 does.  It has been very hot and the sketters are terrible.  Hopefully, the weather will get  colder and kill some of them off.  The deer are tearing up the food plots though, but I guess they are coming out very late at night  .


----------



## Son (Oct 13, 2004)

*feeding periods*

Take notice, after the dew falls, the skeeters subside. The deer have noticed, cause that's when they go into the woods to feed. Most are resting in cotton fields and around grown up fields to avoid the pesky insects. I checked out our lands in Early and Miller counties today, skeeters till horrible.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 13, 2004)

Huh, I never heard that about the Cotton fields, I was sittin up next to a field the other day thinkin well they won't be out there, but I will have to keep eye out that way too just in case one is restin out there. Thanks for the new tip


----------



## radi_33125 (Oct 14, 2004)

I've seen deer come out of the cotton fields, but I thought that they were using it for cover and not a bedding area.  I will glass the cotton better this weekend.  Also the weather should be very nice this weekend; hopefully, I will see more movement.


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 14, 2004)

I hunted Thomas Co. this AM and it was by far the most mosquito free hunt I had all season.


Jim M.


----------



## radi_33125 (Oct 18, 2004)

Another slow weekend, but the deer cam got a very nice pic of a 10 pointer  :speechles .  Hopefully we will get some cold weather soon; so that, the deer will move more and kill some of those skeeters.


----------



## meateater (Oct 18, 2004)

welcome radi
i was at my familys place in Brooks over the weekend. We worked more than we hunted unfortunately ! Only hunted Sat. am and didnt see anything. May go back up this weekend. The bucks arent turned on yet. About another two or three weeks and they should be full on.


----------



## Son (Oct 23, 2004)

*A little hope showing up..*

Farmers continue to pick peanuts and cotton in SW GA. They tell me about jumping some good bucks out of the cotton. Guess with all the spraying they do to the cotton, the skeeters aren't as bad out there. Also had one fellow see a deer come out of deep water when it saw him walking by. It must have been submerged to avoid the bites. Yesterday, saw some scrape and rub activity as well as some food plot activity. All done during the night. No road crossing seen yet, so they aren't traveling much and wont as long as the acorns hold out. We need that first frost...


----------



## radi_33125 (Nov 1, 2004)

They picked up the cotton already.  I saw some scrapes and more rubs this weekend, but it is still to hot for them to be moving.  My cousin saw a nice 8 pointer but was unable to get a clean shot, due to the fog; therefore, he did not shot it.  My other cousin took a nice doe it weighed 90 lbs.  Hopefully the cold weather will soon be upon us


----------



## radi_33125 (Nov 8, 2004)

The deer are starting to move.  I am seeing more rubs and scrapes.  I had a nice 4 point yearling next to me for a while on Saturday morning; hopefully, I will get to see him  again in a couple of years.


----------



## radi_33125 (Nov 15, 2004)

I saw two 6 pointers and another 4 pointer, I think the pre rut is happening


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2004)

My family farm is in Northern brooks just south of the Colquit line, I saw a doe and a yearling weekend before thanksgiving couldnt get a shot , I have been hunting archery only for a fews years now. I found some nice rubs where I walked up on a shooter 8 point last year. I found one good scrape. Unfortunately I had to work Thanksgiving weekend, couldnt make it back up. Going back up this weekend as its FINALLY cooling off. Rut in my area is usually second and third week in Nov. but this year its been hot and the weather has been crazy. This weekend will tell if I missed it. I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## radi_33125 (Dec 6, 2004)

This weekend was extremely slow no movement what so ever.   When did the rut come because I did not see it   .  Is the second rut this weekend or the next? :


----------



## Jim McRae (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't get too frustrated, I think the warm temps have really slowed down daytime rutting activity. I've just now starting seeing fresh scrapes in Thomas Co. so we might be a little late this year as far as the rut goes. But now it's supposed to be 80 deg. the next three days    . We've only one light frost at my house and it's a week into December. Can we please start the south GA deer season later and end it later? : I haven't even worn my coveralls all year.


Jim M.


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 10, 2004)

*15-point buck killed recently*

Does anyone know what county the Bennett guy killed his 15-point buck that was in the Valdosta Daily Times newspaper the other day? 

A friend of mine killed a 220-pound 9-pointer last week in Brooks County, near Rocky Ford Road. I haven't gotten the details from him yet.


----------



## radi_33125 (Jan 4, 2005)

It's been extremely slow; where have the deer gone  : .


----------



## creekhunter (Jan 4, 2005)

*Where have the der gone?*

My deer have gone completely nocturnal, now that the farmer next to me has started digging another pond right next to my property line. 

Each year, they usually go deep into the woods/creek bottoms and lay low about this time of the year.


----------

